# Uber drivers are suckers...



## humandriver (Sep 16, 2014)

Uber Drivers,

Travis is pimping you like a hoe on the track. You go out, run your cars ragged, take all the risk so he and his deep pocketed investors can take 20% out of your ass and not even pay you till the end of the week! How does it feel knowing you're working hard to make a ****** bag like him, a guy who does the "ironic-white guy-talking ghetto" shtick, filthy rich! He makes insanely more money than you and will be worth more than you or your whole family will ever be because so many of you have swallowed your pride and get in YOUR CAR each day to make HIS COMPANY successful. I wanna know, what does that feel like? Because me, I'd rather be ****ing homeless than contribute to that asshole's success. I guess I'm built different.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Lol nice rant. Travis is a total a$$hole. Some people can't help it but keep on driving to put food on the table and Travis exploited it to perfection.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

humandriver said:


> Uber Drivers,
> 
> Travis is pimping you like a hoe on the track. You go out, run your cars ragged, take all the risk so he and his deep pocketed investors can take 20% out of your ass and not even pay you till the end of the week! How does it feel knowing you're working hard to make a ****** bag like him, a guy who does the "ironic-white guy-talking ghetto" shtick, filthy rich! He makes insanely more money than you and will be worth more than you or your whole family will ever be because so many of you have swallowed your pride and get in YOUR CAR each day to make HIS COMPANY successful. I wanna know, what does that feel like? Because me, I'd rather be ****ing homeless than contribute to that asshole's success. I guess I'm built different.


Dislike!

But you know, you're right...i'm gonna quit Uber/Lyft, and then quit my _well-paying**_ job too, because I'm sick of making my CEO and corporate investors money. They're worth so much more than I or my whole family together will ever be worth. I work hard to make those guys, many of which are no doubt ******bags, wealthy and feed their deep pockets. They bill me out at _$75/hr and only give me $35 (hypothetical based on real ratios)**_...those dicks! Better to work for this guy I met who runs a landscaping business...he only pays $12/hr, but he doesn't keep much over that, so I can feel better knowing I'm not making someone rich.

On second thought, I think I'll keep that job, and your rant is predictable. We should all be smart enough to know that we will never get rich working for someone else, yet our efforts go to making others rich. You can change that, you know, if you could just come up with an original idea that will have instant demand and can be realistically funded. Until then, someone else is getting a piece of *your *pie!

_**Edited for unnecessary content_


----------



## humandriver (Sep 16, 2014)

Did you risk your own capital to be apart of the company that pays you 98k/yr? I'll bet the owners/executives of that company do a lot more for your wellbeing then just take their cut and deny all liability. But that's OK, you're cool with being used, that's why you have two jobs as a worker-bee instead of starting your own thing.
And not every new business has to be the cliche "tech-startup-disrupter." People start new livery companies, restaurants etc everyday.

Edit: Even if the capital you risk to drive for Uber seems low, what about the risks to your health(accidents), litigation, unforeseen expenses (repairs, taxes etc)? All of which is YOUR problem, meanwhile Uber just goes about their business, collecting 20% off the next batch of suckers...

I know, it sucks, you're being pimped 9 to 5 and on weekends. 


ChrisInABQ said:


> Dislike!
> 
> But you know, you're right...i'm gonna quit Uber/Lyft, and then quit my $98k/yr job too, because I'm sick of making my CEO and corporate investors money. They're worth so much more than I or my whole family together will ever be worth. I work hard to make those guys, many of which are no doubt ******bags, wealthy and feed their deep pockets. They bill me out at $98/hr and only give me $47...those dicks! Better to work for this guy I met who runs a landscaping business...he only pays $12/hr, but he doesn't keep much over that, so I can feel better knowing I'm not making someone rich.
> 
> On second thought, I think I'll keep that job, and your rant is predictable. We should all be smart enough to know that we will never get rich working for someone else, yet our efforts go to making others rich. You can change that, you know, if you could just come up with an original idea that will have instant demand and can be realistically funded. Until then, someone else is getting a piece of *your *pie!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

wild Apple tree orchard + 100 uber drivers = you are going to be rich !!!! How? Tell them you will pay them with 5 apples each if the harvest and deliver to your door 20 apples therefore you keep 15 apples from each moron 15 x 100 = 1500 apples per day = 547,500 apples per year !!! Genius !!!! The sharing economy is amazing , more amazing is there are people that will do this !!! It's insane. PS YOU DONT EVEN OWN THE APPLES THEY ARE WILD FREE TO ANYONE


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

I love it when someone finally figures this all out. No* indemnification* means if there is a bad accident, you are being sued, period. End of sentence, Do no pass Go. Say goodbye to your home, and any money you may make in the future.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

humandriver said:


> Did you risk your own capital to be apart of the company that pays you 98k/yr? I'll bet the owners/executives of that company do a lot more for your wellbeing then just take their cut and deny all liability. But that's OK, you're cool with being used, that's why you have two jobs as a worker-bee instead of starting your own thing.
> And not every new business has to be the cliche "tech-startup-disrupter." People start new livery companies, restaurants etc everyday.


Yes, that's correct, I'm okay with being used if I'm meeting or exceeding my needs. If you've every been an employee, you've been used to make someone else money. Main job meets my needs, Uber/Lyft exceeds. And that's three jobs...I tutor too. I'm not in school right now myself, so I like to keep busy. And worker-bee...probably a full life of making someone else money ahead of me. The only business I can ever imagine running would be as a consultant group, but not looking to promising at this point.

And your point regarding not risking any capital to be part of the company...it's a good point and I can't really contest that. There certainly is a difference when it's your own collateral at risk.


----------



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> Dislike!
> 
> But you know, you're right...i'm gonna quit Uber/Lyft, and then quit my $98k/yr job too, because I'm sick of making my CEO and corporate investors money. They're worth so much more than I or my whole family together will ever be worth. I work hard to make those guys, many of which are no doubt ******bags, wealthy and feed their deep pockets. They bill me out at $98/hr and only give me $47...those dicks! Better to work for this guy I met who runs a landscaping business...he only pays $12/hr, but he doesn't keep much over that, so I can feel better knowing I'm not making someone rich.
> 
> On second thought, I think I'll keep that job, and your rant is predictable. We should all be smart enough to know that we will never get rich working for someone else, yet our efforts go to making others rich. You can change that, you know, if you could just come up with an original idea that will have instant demand and can be realistically funded. Until then, someone else is getting a piece of *your *pie!


This sounds like you want everyone here to know your making 98k... Pat on the back or cookie?


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

humandriver said:


> Uber Drivers,
> 
> Travis is pimping you like a hoe on the track. You go out, run your cars ragged, take all the risk so he and his deep pocketed investors can take 20% out of your ass and not even pay you till the end of the week! How does it feel knowing you're working hard to make a ****** bag like him, a guy who does the "ironic-white guy-talking ghetto" shtick, filthy rich! He makes insanely more money than you and will be worth more than you or your whole family will ever be because so many of you have swallowed your pride and get in YOUR CAR each day to make HIS COMPANY successful. I wanna know, what does that feel like? Because me, I'd rather be ****ing homeless than contribute to that asshole's success. I guess I'm built different.


Uber drivers ARE suckers (at 75 cents per mile)


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

pUber_driver said:


> This sounds like you want everyone here to know your making 98k... Pat on the back or cookie?


Agreed...could have made the same point without putting a number on it. Guess that did come off as a bit self-congratulating and, for that, I'm a bit embarrassed.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Uber drivers ARE suckers (at 75 cents per mile)


Don't want to call them suckers, but I do wonder where the money is to be made at that rate. If the OP had stated something as such, that driving for anything less than $1/mile makes you sucker, I would have read, agreed, and moved on. The point he/she made, however, sounds like a talking point from the 99'ers, how it's not fair that we work to make someone else rich. I make what I make because someone (or someones) at the top is/are making good decisions...for that, I want them rewarded.

On a note of agreement with the OP...this is not the case for Uber, as the people at the top are making decisions that are good for them short-term, but terrible for their "partners" and therefore terrible for their longevity. They've overstepped their bounds and it doesn't seem to be sustainable for many (most) markets. They sit comfortable knowing that they'll probably cash-out before they have to pay for their decisions.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> Don't want to call them suckers, but I do wonder where the money is to be made at that rate. If the OP had stated something as such, that driving for anything less than $1/mile makes you sucker, I would have read, agreed, and moved on. The point he/she made, however, sounds like a talking point from the 99'ers, how it's not fair that we work to make someone else rich. I make what I make because someone (or someones) at the top is/are making good decisions...for that, I want them rewarded.
> 
> On a note of agreement with the OP...this is not the case for Uber, as the people at the top are making decisions that are good for them short-term, but terrible for their "partners" and therefore terrible for their longevity. They've overstepped their bounds and it doesn't seem to be sustainable for many (most) markets. They sit comfortable knowing that they'll probably cash-out before they have to pay for their decisions.


Uber recruits drivers by showing how much in fares they will produce. This results in suckers driving for Uber.

If I advertised that you will make up to $3000/hour as a grocery store clerk, and you do it and net less than minimum wage after everything is said and done, then yes you are a sucker.


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Uber drivers ARE suckers (at 75 cents per mile)


No! Less 20% Less $1 guarantee Less Gas Less depreciation LESS LESS LESS


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Uber recruits drivers by showing how much in fares they will produce. This results in suckers driving for Uber.
> 
> If I advertised that you will make up to $3000/hour as a grocery store clerk, and you do it and net less than minimum wage after everything is said and done, then yes you are a sucker.


Not true. A sucker is someone who falls for something and eventually realizes that he's been made a fool of. Uber drivers allow themselves to be made fools of one mile at a time, day after low paid day. This is something deeper than being a sucker, even fools, idiots, and the stupid stop at some point.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Not true. A sucker is someone who falls for something and eventually realizes that he's been made a fool of. Uber drivers allow themselves to be made fools of one mile at a time, day after low paid day. This is something deeper than being a sucker, even fools, idiots, and the stupid stop at some point.


Good point. It shouldn't take a driver more than one paycheck after driving at these new rates to realize the truth... unless they are a dumbass.

The only drivers on the road should be ones trying to game the guarantee or going for a surge.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Good point. It shouldn't take a driver more than one paycheck after driving at these new rates to realize the truth... unless they are a dumbass.
> 
> The only drivers on the road should be ones trying to game the guarantee or going for a surge.


Even dumb ppl realize that their debit card is being declined a bit more with the cuts.

I'm saying that the new breed of Uber drivers are "special." Or more politely, they used to ride the short bus to school and wore helmets to the park.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

osii said:


> I love it when someone finally figures this all out. No* indemnification* means if there is a bad accident, you are being sued, period. End of sentence, Do no pass Go. Say goodbye to your home, and any money you may make in the future.


It's pretty well a given both Uber and the driver will be sued.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Even dumb ppl realize that their debit card is being declined a bit more with the cuts.
> 
> I'm saying that the new breed of Uber drivers are "special." Or more politely, they used to ride the short bus to school and wore helmets to the park.


Question for you Mr. Anderson...what were the rates in your area when you were still driving for Uber?


----------



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)

grams777 said:


> It's pretty well a given both Uber and the driver will be sued.
> 
> View attachment 4245


This is flat out scary as f*ck!!!!

If uber screws up you can be potentially dragged into the lawsuit by name.

Chasing a $5 fare could ruin your life.

Uber has dumped ALL this risk on the driver and the drivers are not educated on the subject of risk management to realize the huge burden they carry with zero recourse.

if you screw up and your not operating as an LLC which most drivers are not then YOU WILL lose your all your money, all they money you can ever make in the future, even your house. And if you screw up this bad you will probly have to live the rest of your life knowing you killed someone. You will just rot away. But you would have made Travis wealthy so you got that going for you.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

pUber_driver said:


> This is flat out scary as f*ck!!!!
> 
> If uber screws up you can be potentially dragged into the lawsuit by name.
> 
> ...


Have you quit driving yet?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> Question for you Mr. Anderson...what were the rates in your area when you were still driving for Uber?


right
but Uber as bad as they are, before the rate cuts, you gotta admit Uber was a good way to make some decent money
the only real problem now of course is the driving for low rates
i doubt anyone would have a problem driving for UberX at $2+mile/though im sure


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

when was it 2$ a mile?? - its 1.10 now by me...How long ago was that. ?. just curious


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

humandriver said:


> Uber Drivers,
> 
> Travis is pimping you like a hoe on the track. You go out, run your cars ragged, take all the risk so he and his deep pocketed investors can take 20% out of your ass and not even pay you till the end of the week! How does it feel knowing you're working hard to make a ****** bag like him, a guy who does the "ironic-white guy-talking ghetto" shtick, filthy rich! He makes insanely more money than you and will be worth more than you or your whole family will ever be because so many of you have swallowed your pride and get in YOUR CAR each day to make HIS COMPANY successful. I wanna know, what does that feel like? Because me, I'd rather be ****ing homeless than contribute to that asshole's success. I guess I'm built different.


http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/panicked-super-rich-buying-boltholes-5044084


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/panicked-super-rich-buying-boltholes-5044084


Why? People. If we could simply barter and refuse these peoples money. They'd be broke over night.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Why? People. If we could simply barter and refuse these peoples money. They'd be broke over night.


Maybe we can use bitcoins


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Maybe we can use bitcoins


That's still the greedy rich using their speculation goons to rip avg people off.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Maybe we can use bitcoins


I've got some Uber free ride codes I'll give you for half your Whopper.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I've got some Uber free ride codes I'll give you for half your Whopper.


Lmao


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Why? People. If we could simply barter and refuse these peoples money. They'd be broke over night.


The Walton family has a bunker ready for the revolution that's never coming.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> Yes, that's correct, I'm okay with being used if I'm meeting or exceeding my needs. If you've every been an employee, you've been used to make someone else money. Main job meets my needs, Uber/Lyft exceeds. And that's three jobs...I tutor too. I'm not in school right now myself, so I like to keep busy. And worker-bee...probably a full life of making someone else money ahead of me. The only business I can ever imagine running would be as a consultant group, but not looking to promising at this point.
> 
> And your point regarding not risking any capital to be part of the company...it's a good point and I can't really contest that. There certainly is a difference when it's your own collateral at risk.


It's probably good to keep in mind that your rates there remain substantially higher than many parts of the country. Your math lessons will come due soon enough.

Are you really making any money at $1.30 a mile though?

Uh, no. Just like I determined I wasn't at a buck forty a mile. I was breaking even and getting a very small profit for 'driving time' which amounted to 3-5 hours out of 12 hours of sitting behind the wheel. And then a small capitalization on 'surge times,' fleeting as they were.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Not true. A sucker is someone who falls for something and eventually realizes that he's been made a fool of. Uber drivers allow themselves to be made fools of one mile at a time, day after low paid day. This is something deeper than being a sucker, even fools, idiots, and the stupid stop at some point.


It's goes beyond stupidity, idiocy and foolishness.It's more like non human. No real human being will kill their only means to make money (their car) for the sake of money. Well then again....


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

osii said:


> I love it when someone finally figures this all out. No* indemnification* means if there is a bad accident, you are being sued, period. End of sentence, Do no pass Go. Say goodbye to your home, and any money you may make in the future.


the last economic crash they took my home, my retirement. So now they can have my wrecked car.
Not a problem. They can't sue you for money not yet earned. That is why we have bankruptcy which is a piece of cake when you own nothing.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

jsixis said:


> the last economic crash they took my home, my retirement. So now they can have my wrecked car.
> Not a problem. They can't sue you for money not yet earned. That is why we have bankruptcy which is a piece of cake when you own nothing.


Bankruptcy does not discharge wrongful death, fraud, or illegal behavior like willfully operating a commercial vehicle without proper licensing and mandated insurance.


----------



## geeman (Aug 22, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Not true. A sucker is someone who falls for something and eventually realizes that he's been made a fool of. Uber drivers allow themselves to be made fools of one mile at a time, day after low paid day. This is something deeper than being a sucker, even fools, idiots, and the stupid stop at some point.


Wrong. You said "A sucker is someone who falls for something and eventually realizes that he's been made a fool of. Uber drivers allow themselves to be made fools of one mile at a time, day after low paid day." Well we fell for something being told we can make $600 in a weekend and realizing we cannot make that money" I think that classifies us as suckers and fools. But its posting these comments by experienced drivers that will make drivers think and eventually get out because they haven't figured it out for themselves or need a support group. We are the support group. Uber can be like Alcohol for some. Once they start they can't stop.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

jsixis said:


> the last economic crash they took my home, my retirement. So now they can have my wrecked car.
> Not a problem. They can't sue you for money not yet earned. That is why we have bankruptcy which is a piece of cake when you own nothing.


Bankruptcy does not discharge wrongful death, fraud, or illegal behavior like willfully operating a commercial vehicle without proper licensing and mandated insurance.


geeman said:


> Wrong. You said "A sucker is someone who falls for something and eventually realizes that he's been made a fool of. Uber drivers allow themselves to be made fools of one mile at a time, day after low paid day." Well we fell for something being told we can make $600 in a weekend and realizing we cannot make that money" I think that classifies us as suckers and fools. But its posting these comments by experienced drivers that will make drivers think and eventually get out because they haven't figured it out for themselves or need a support group. We are the support group. Uber can be like Alcohol for some. Once they start they can't stop.


its like an addictive drug. Adequate money and no boss. U just have to face facts. A boss might be in your future.


----------



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)

jsixis said:


> the last economic crash they took my home, my retirement. So now they can have my wrecked car.
> Not a problem. They can't sue you for money not yet earned. That is why we have bankruptcy which is a piece of cake when you own nothing.


Actually they can sue you for money you have not earned. It's called liens and garnishments.


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

bankruptcy works for everything but Taxes and Student Loans.
I am poor, my friends are poor, many of us have been bankrupt.
Some more then once, when you are poor the wealthy are always suing your ass.
Ask a lawyer.

BTW Mr Anderson FO Troll,


----------



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> Have you quit driving yet?


Yes actually I did quit. Even though I enjoyed the social aspect of the job, I can't subsidize transportation via low rates.

I talked to some uber drivers that are still driving for pennies and they are actually content with the low rates, in fact one guy had no idea that it was down again and he was still okay with it. These guys are the same ones that walk into a dealership to buy a car and only care about monthly payment and don't even care about the principal, interest or number of months their loan is. They drive the car off the lot and their upside down and remain upside down and then a couple years later they go trade in the car and this time they get convinced by the dealer it's better to lease. They end up in 50k debt cus they kept deferred their student loan payments which they shouldn't have gotten in the first place especially for a bachelors or arts in theater


----------



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)

jsixis said:


> bankruptcy works for everything but Taxes and Student Loans.
> I am poor, my friends are poor, many of us have been bankrupt.
> Some more then once, when you are poor the wealthy are always suing your ass.
> Ask a lawyer.
> ...


That right. And right when you get a chance to get ahead of it and want to come up for some air. BAM they get you again. That's the system. That's how it's setup. It's well oiled and working perfectly the way it was meant to work.


----------



## geeman (Aug 22, 2014)

jsixis said:


> bankruptcy works for everything but Taxes and Student Loans.
> I am poor, my friends are poor, many of us have been bankrupt.
> Some more then once, when you are poor the wealthy are always suing your ass.
> Ask a lawyer.
> ...


Wealthy don;t sue the poor as they know they can't get money from you and don't waste time and lawyers wont even take the case. First thing lawyers do is see how much they can get from you and what their take is going to be.


----------



## pghdragon (Sep 24, 2014)

May be true, but it beats delivering food which I did for twelve years


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

geeman said:


> Wealthy don;t sue the poor as they know they can't get money from you and don't waste time and lawyers wont even take the case. First thing lawyers do is see how much they can get from you and what their take is going to be.


never had a poor person sue me, they were always well off. They have the money to pay the lawyer.


----------

